# Virtual Desktop Recording



## muzaffarahmad (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi!

So I'm on a windows 10 laptop and I want to stream only one desktop (to keep everything else private I guess). I'd like to switch between two desktops ("private" and "public") while streaming, but have the stream only show the "public" desktop even if I'm not directly on it.


Am I able to do this? If so, how do I do this?

If I could also only stream an application (with it's children, i.e. windows that spawn from the original application) that'd be good too.


----------



## DrakoPensulo (Sep 29, 2019)

That is exactly what I wanted to ask about. It would be great to be able to capture selected Windows 10 Virtual Desktop (use Win+Tab to switch between them). However, I am afraid that only the visible Desktop is "active" in the sense that it gets CPU's time (I may be wrong on it -requires testing).


----------



## muzaffarahmad (Oct 2, 2019)

they have the option to record selected apps but the problem is i use software like blender and Photoshop and if i open 2 files in Photoshop it will not record the second file it will only record the file that i have chosen but i don't want to chose in between files i just want to choose in between apps!


----------



## Steven Michael (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm not sure about using virtual desktops to do this, but you can make this happen with multiple displays and capture the display you want for the stream.  If you want to be mobile and don't have the space for a real second display, maybe one of these would help:
https://www.fit-pc.com/web/products/fit-headless/ 

The OS detects it as second display.  I haven't tried this out, but theoretically you could treat this as an extended desktop and capture that for your stream.  I have an older one of these at home.  I might test this out later.


----------



## Steven Michael (Oct 14, 2019)

Yup this totally works.  OBS had no problem capturing the second display.


----------



## Alberto814 (Nov 21, 2019)

Steven Michael said:


> I'm not sure about using virtual desktops to do this, but you can make this happen with multiple displays and capture the display you want for the stream.  If you want to be mobile and don't have the space for a real second display, maybe one of these would help:
> https://www.fit-pc.com/web/products/fit-headless/
> 
> The OS detects it as second display.  I haven't tried this out, but theoretically you could treat this as an extended desktop and capture that for your stream.  I have an older one of these at home.  I might test this out later.



It would be great to be able to capture selected Windows 10 Virtual Desktop (use Win+Tab to switch between them). However, I am afraid that only the visible Desktop is "active" in the sense that it gets CPU's time (I may be wrong on it -requires testing).


----------



## Wilnel (Feb 28, 2021)

This does work i have google presentation running automatically on second virtual desktop. However it sometimes stops.what we'd like to do is this is our weekly announcement slides. I would like to keep them running hidden but bring them up during church business to block live video. Or do a split screen


----------

